

Major iOS Hackers Spotted At DEFCON'19 In Las Vegas - diggericon
http://www.chiphazard.com/2011/08/06/ios-jailbreakers-hackers-spotted-def-con-19-las-vegas/

======
hugh3
_"You are gravely mistaken if you take hackers as downright nerds. Actually
some of our favourite and insanely popular iOS hackers and jailbreakers were
spotted at DEF CON 19 in Las Vegas. Doesn’t make sense for a couple of nerds
to be hanging out in Sin City, does it? As we said, don’t ever take a hacker
for a nerd."_

Uhhh, what? I don't think showing up in Las Vegas is some kind of magical
badge of anti-nerdness. Especially you, long-blonde-hair.

In other news, the overloading of the word "Hacker" makes headlines like this
very hard to interpret without reading the article.

------
evanwalsh
Thanks for spamming HN with this (your?) blog, by the way. Your submission
history says it all.

It's remarkable how little was said in the blog post.

~~~
tatsuke95
This blog is nothing but link bait. The article has no substance, but manages
to include "DEF CON" 13 times in 250 words.

Wish I could down vote.

------
mvanveen
Upvoted because my boss is in the picture.

